# 14 Orgasms in a row



## Aprilshowers

I was watching an old episode of Oprah and there was a lady on who complained that she was exhausted during sex because she came so often. She often came around 14 times. I'm on Lexapro at the moment for my OCD and find it hard to come even once. :wacko: I wouldn't be complaining about a lot of orgasms.


----------



## everdreaming

I had my first orgasm aged 19 and still rarely orgasn, and never orgasm from penetrative sex. Some people just complain too much and don't know how lucky they are!!


----------



## Aprilshowers

Agree. I had my first orgasm when I was 20 and also never orgasm from penetrative sex. Porn movies make it all look so easy. :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

:thumbup::thumbup:I completely agree! Porn SUCKS :dohh::dohh:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

...she's really complaining because it feels too good?


----------



## Aprilshowers

She's complaining because it makes her tired. Poor thing. LOL


----------



## lucy_x

Does anyone orgasam from penatrive sex :shrug:?

I know i dont lol, I orgasam at everytime we have sex, But only because iv learnt how to :winkwink:

Somepeople really dont know how lucky they are, If i could orgasam 14 times a session id be a very happy lady :lol:


----------



## syntaxerror

What Lucy said -- I had to focus to finish during sex. (Then again, he was never big on foreplay on my end of things, so that may've had something to do with it.)

Would not be complaining about 14 though. Or 40, hell, if your body can take it, why stop?


----------



## cleckner04

I think its only like 20% of women that can orgasm from penetration alone. So pretty rare. I can't orgasm without some sort of extra stimulation. I always get my orgasm one way or another when we :sex: but that's with extra work on DH's part. :haha: 14 in a row would probably be painful. I've only ever managed 3 in a day not all in a row and it was sore. :shy:


----------



## Jess137

I can't finish from penetration only either. DH has to do a little extra work:blush:.... I have one long one though. 14 does sound rather excessive.


----------



## S_Dowd

Ladies who can't orgasm during penetration... I HAVE THE SOLUTION :) My DH and I use a small vibrator while we have sex. I have an orgasm EVERY time during penetration because we do this (sometimes 2!). If we don't do this, I'm just like u ladies and I can't O during normal sex.
I just hold it where I need it on my clit, and he focuses on the other part. (Men think toys are hot, so it's win-win) ;)

You all need to try it! (Best positions for this method are: doggy style, spooning... basically any position where you have clit access... I won't get too graphic. Feel free to message me if you need suggestions)


----------



## syntaxerror

Have tried, do enjoy...but since my ex and I are apparently not getting back together ( :( ) and I have no plans to see anyone else (EVER, is my thought right now), won't do me much good any time soon (or...ever, lol.)

Blah. I miss sex. But only with him. I think I'm broken; I don't find anyone else remotely attractive.


----------



## babyfromgod

I can't orgasm from penitrative sex, OH usually rubs me while we are having intercourse so i can orgasm. I do agree with the mini vibrator though, those are great!


----------



## Heather9603

S_Dowd said:


> Ladies who can't orgasm during penetration... I HAVE THE SOLUTION :) My DH and I use a small vibrator while we have sex. I have an orgasm EVERY time during penetration because we do this (sometimes 2!). If we don't do this, I'm just like u ladies and I can't O during normal sex.
> I just hold it where I need it on my clit, and he focuses on the other part. (Men think toys are hot, so it's win-win) ;)
> 
> You all need to try it! (Best positions for this method are: doggy style, spooning... basically any position where you have clit access... I won't get too graphic. Feel free to message me if you need suggestions)

I don't think its an issue with orgasming during penetration, but more so just FROM penetration. Like a g-spot orgasm :)


----------



## cleckner04

Heather9603 said:


> S_Dowd said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who can't orgasm during penetration... I HAVE THE SOLUTION :) My DH and I use a small vibrator while we have sex. I have an orgasm EVERY time during penetration because we do this (sometimes 2!). If we don't do this, I'm just like u ladies and I can't O during normal sex.
> I just hold it where I need it on my clit, and he focuses on the other part. (Men think toys are hot, so it's win-win) ;)
> 
> You all need to try it! (Best positions for this method are: doggy style, spooning... basically any position where you have clit access... I won't get too graphic. Feel free to message me if you need suggestions)
> 
> I don't think its an issue with orgasming during penetration, but more so just FROM penetration. Like a g-spot orgasm :)Click to expand...

Yeah I was talking about strictly penetrative sex. Without gadgets. Without manual stimulation, etc. Very few women can orgasm through JUST penetration. 

Mini vibes aren't strong enough for me. :rofl: I gotta have a higher speed than that otherwise it takes FOREVER. It's my own fault for using them so much. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## babyfromgod

cleckner04 said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_Dowd said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who can't orgasm during penetration... I HAVE THE SOLUTION :) My DH and I use a small vibrator while we have sex. I have an orgasm EVERY time during penetration because we do this (sometimes 2!). If we don't do this, I'm just like u ladies and I can't O during normal sex.
> I just hold it where I need it on my clit, and he focuses on the other part. (Men think toys are hot, so it's win-win) ;)
> 
> You all need to try it! (Best positions for this method are: doggy style, spooning... basically any position where you have clit access... I won't get too graphic. Feel free to message me if you need suggestions)
> 
> I don't think its an issue with orgasming during penetration, but more so just FROM penetration. Like a g-spot orgasm :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was talking about strictly penetrative sex. Without gadgets. Without manual stimulation, etc. Very few women can orgasm through JUST penetration.
> 
> Mini vibes aren't strong enough for me. :rofl: I gotta have a higher speed than that otherwise it takes FOREVER. It's my own fault for using them so much. :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: I need a strong one too, i usually end up getting annoyed with it and throwing it on the ground and letting OH take over with his hand :blush:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I don't orgasm every time during penitrative sex, maybe only 40% of the time. Depends on how long he lasts and how turned on I was to start with!


----------



## Miss_d

I can orgasm most times from penitrative sex ;) if i dont then he will finish me off or other times i just ask him not too, like if i know its not going to happen:blush:


----------



## sambam

I can orgasm from sex, i think its all in the mind :flower: Loads of foreplay... before sex helps. It really depends on the position as well :blush: I prefer being on top. My friend has a problem that she comes too quickly and doesn't really enjoy it because as soon as they start its all over for her, and he doesn't come :( We usually come at the same time lol


----------



## babyfromgod

Actually i lied lol i just remembered that i sometimes can if he is on top or if i am on top but that only happens very rarely


----------



## noshowjo

cleckner04 said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_Dowd said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who can't orgasm during penetration... I HAVE THE SOLUTION :) My DH and I use a small vibrator while we have sex. I have an orgasm EVERY time during penetration because we do this (sometimes 2!). If we don't do this, I'm just like u ladies and I can't O during normal sex.
> I just hold it where I need it on my clit, and he focuses on the other part. (Men think toys are hot, so it's win-win) ;)
> 
> You all need to try it! (Best positions for this method are: doggy style, spooning... basically any position where you have clit access... I won't get too graphic. Feel free to message me if you need suggestions)
> 
> I don't think its an issue with orgasming during penetration, but more so just FROM penetration. Like a g-spot orgasm :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was talking about strictly penetrative sex. Without gadgets. Without manual stimulation, etc. Very few women can orgasm through JUST penetration.
> 
> Mini vibes aren't strong enough for me. :rofl: I gotta have a higher speed than that otherwise it takes FOREVER. It's my own fault for using them so much. :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha :winkwink: made me giggle xx


----------



## Aprilshowers

I definitely can't orgasm during penetrative sex although i have faked it with my ex a few times :blush: I can fake it really well :blush:
I can barely orgasm at all at the moment due to my meds. It's a typical side effect affecting men and women who take lexapro. Am being weened off them at the moment to be able to TTC so hopefully will get my big O back soon :happydance:


----------



## everdreaming

Aprilshowers said:


> I definitely can't orgasm during penetrative sex although i have faked it with my ex a few times :blush: I can fake it really well :blush:
> I can barely orgasm at all at the moment due to my meds. It's a typical side effect affecting men and women who take lexapro. Am being weened off them at the moment to be able to TTC so hopefully will get my big O back soon :happydance:

I am an EXPERT faker. :haha: not the best habbit though. I hope you get off those meds well, that big O is a staple of my daily life!! How can you live without it! :haha:


----------



## Aprilshowers

everdreaming said:


> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> I definitely can't orgasm during penetrative sex although i have faked it with my ex a few times :blush: I can fake it really well :blush:
> I can barely orgasm at all at the moment due to my meds. It's a typical side effect affecting men and women who take lexapro. Am being weened off them at the moment to be able to TTC so hopefully will get my big O back soon :happydance:
> 
> I am an EXPERT faker. :haha: not the best habbit though. I hope you get off those meds well, that big O is a staple of my daily life!! How can you live without it! :haha:Click to expand...

I know and it is really weird to try and have one but it just doesn't work because before the meds I used to come pretty easily but alas those were the good old days. I'm really hoping that it will return when I get off these meds which should be in a few months.


----------



## ArmyWife07

lucy_x said:


> Does anyone orgasam from penatrive sex :shrug:?
> 
> I know i dont lol, I orgasam at everytime we have sex, But only because iv learnt how to :winkwink:
> 
> Somepeople really dont know how lucky they are, If i could orgasam 14 times a session id be a very happy lady :lol:

Yep. I actually orgasm easier that way than I do from stimulation to..other places haha. It took a long time to get that way though. I didn't have sex until I was 19 and was with my husband. But he was very experienced and he knew how to help make my body relax and what to do. 

However, 14 times?! I am exhausted if I come just a couple!!


----------



## pooch

i remember heidi montog (remember her?) said she orgasmed 40 times a day...do you think they count each muscle spasm as an orgasm? if that's the case then 14 would make sense, and i guess 40 would make more sense.


----------



## xsadiex

I've never had one in my life however hard I/we have tried, to have one a session is so lucky!


----------



## Heather9603

pooch said:


> i remember heidi montog (remember her?) said she orgasmed 40 times a day...do you think they count each muscle spasm as an orgasm? if that's the case then 14 would make sense, and i guess 40 would make more sense.

Heidi Montag....She is probably lying. lol. I remember before her and Spencer were married that they said they had NEVER had pre-marital sex....but she had had a pregnancy scare with him :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

Aprilshowers said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> I definitely can't orgasm during penetrative sex although i have faked it with my ex a few times :blush: I can fake it really well :blush:
> I can barely orgasm at all at the moment due to my meds. It's a typical side effect affecting men and women who take lexapro. Am being weened off them at the moment to be able to TTC so hopefully will get my big O back soon :happydance:
> 
> I am an EXPERT faker. :haha: not the best habbit though. I hope you get off those meds well, that big O is a staple of my daily life!! How can you live without it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know and it is really weird to try and have one but it just doesn't work because before the meds I used to come pretty easily but alas those were the good old days. I'm really hoping that it will return when I get off these meds which should be in a few months.Click to expand...

I would talk to your Dr first but when I was on Zoloft, it was impossible to orgasm. But my Dr had suggested that we plan sex, and I skip a pill the night before and have sex the following day. The meds were enough out of my system to orgasm, but not so far gone that it screwed up my treatment. Hopefully that made sense lol.


----------



## cleckner04

pooch said:


> i remember heidi montog (remember her?) said she orgasmed 40 times a day...do you think they count each muscle spasm as an orgasm? if that's the case then 14 would make sense, and i guess 40 would make more sense.

Maybe we should've all married douchebags if it means we get 40 Os a day. :rofl::rofl: 



I do think people get confused about what an actual orgasm is. Mine lasts a few minutes but I wouldn't call them 'multiple' but it is just a continuous one. And by the time I'm done I just want to sleep. :rofl:


----------



## odd_socks

lucy_x said:


> Does anyone orgasam from penatrive sex :shrug:?
> 
> I know i dont lol, I orgasam at everytime we have sex, But only because iv learnt how to :winkwink:
> 
> Somepeople really dont know how lucky they are, If i could orgasam 14 times a session id be a very happy lady :lol:

* i agree i think "most" women dont have orgasms with pentrative sex, i think if u find a way how  i.e using a vibrating love ring or girl on top position.....most of my friends (when its come up in conversation) has said they only orgasm from oral sex or using of toys *


----------



## Angelbabymama

I didn't orgasm from penetrative sex until I was about 17, now i do most of the time :happydance: Up untill that point I had been top of the class at the school of 'faking it'...:haha:


----------



## Aprilshowers

My orgasm only lasts a few secs. How do you get one to last minutes? :blush:


----------



## everdreaming

Aprilshowers said:


> My orgasm only lasts a few secs. How do you get one to last minutes? :blush:

*ditto* :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

I have no idea how to get them to last longer. :blush: Mine have just always lasted a while. That's why I don't understand how someone could have a bunch in one day because they are exhausting for me.


----------



## everdreaming

If I go straight to sleep after orgasm then it works, otherwise I end up completely wide awake for AGES afterwards.... :dohh:

Maybe your partner is just amazing, minutes on end is just impossible for me!


----------



## Heather9603

Mine normally last about 60-90 seconds. Its about 15 seconds of that BIG WOW feeling, and then about 45-85 seconds of this relaxed state. Which I guess that relaxed drug like state is considered as part of your orgasm.

I always feel like I COULD have a g spot orgasm but once I start to get to that point and DH knows I'm really enjoying it, it pushes him too close and he has to stop. *sigh* lol.


----------



## xSamanthax

:blush: I can only orgasam from penatrive sex, i can't do it any other way :blush:


----------



## Jess137

cleckner04 said:


> pooch said:
> 
> 
> i remember heidi montog (remember her?) said she orgasmed 40 times a day...do you think they count each muscle spasm as an orgasm? if that's the case then 14 would make sense, and i guess 40 would make more sense.
> 
> Maybe we should've all married douchebags if it means we get 40 Os a day. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think people get confused about what an actual orgasm is. Mine lasts a few minutes but I wouldn't call them 'multiple' but it is just a continuous one. And by the time I'm done I just want to sleep. :rofl:Click to expand...

That's how mine is, one long one. But DH has to do oral :blush: I feel bad because it makes so much work for him but it is awesome!!!


----------



## andella95

I can't do it from penetration, but I am definitely multi-orgasmic. After one ends, I wait a few minutes and they are so easy after the first one! I don't think I've ever had 14 at one time, but sometimes more than five or six. And no, I'm not confused as the what an orgasm is, lol.


----------



## dontworry

I never had an orgasm from sex before meeting my current OH, and the first time we did it I had five or six... And I'm not confused, either! Nowadays I usually get two or three each time we DTD, though my OH thinks of it as a game, so if I don't get four or five or however many, he gets bummed out, thinking he isn't good enough. I'm like, hello!! Be happy that you have the ability to make me literally melt over and over again! I am obviously happy just getting the one or two - it wears me out so fast!!


----------



## vanillastar

Wow I don't see why she would be complaining.

Im another who cant orgasm from penetration only.


----------



## Nanner

I'd be grateful to have an orgasm ONCE from penetration! It's never happened to me. It usually takes... uh... some assistance on my OH's part!


----------



## lu-is

I have never orgasmed from penetration.. It's gotten close but not quite.
Maybe if I did then I'd want to have sex every day. hmmm..


----------



## Amarna

Wow. Not something I'd complain about. I orgasm every time, the most I've had in one session is three. I can't imagine having 14!


----------



## lilmissbroody

not something id complain about. 
I only ever used to orgasm by penetration with previous partners, but with current OH cannot seem to orgasm by penetration. Although, "other" methods seem to work perfectly now. Mine last maybe 20 seconds, but have never had multiplpe orgasms. I never used to fake before either, it seems like a lot of work, but practice makes perfect?? =)


----------



## AllisonH

lucy_x said:


> Does anyone orgasam from penatrive sex :shrug:?
> 
> I know i dont lol, I orgasam at everytime we have sex, But only because iv learnt how to :winkwink:
> 
> Somepeople really dont know how lucky they are, If i could orgasam 14 times a session id be a very happy lady :lol:

yes, i do. i have to be in missionary with a pillow to arch my back. Clitoral orgasms are hit or miss for me.


----------



## sarah020

i've never had one!!!! flamin 'eck some people don't know how lucky they are!


----------



## cowboys angel

lucy_x said:


> Does anyone orgasam from penatrive sex :shrug:?

I do occasionally, but that's usually due to OH being a jerk and teasing me for a while :haha:

I am a multiple orgasm-er (?) but not every time we DTD. Often, but not every time. 

I never orgasmed before OH though. I was in a lot of bad relationships until I met my OH, and the first time I orgasmed with him I was like WHAT THE HELL!?


----------



## Jeniya

OMG! I am antidepressants at the moment which are causing me to suffer from anorgasmia, its an uphill struggle for us now. some people really should think before going on tv and complaining LOL


----------



## Beffy

My OH can make me orgasm with his fingers or with oral, and I actually orgasmed during sex a couple weeks ago for the first time! I think it's just going to be a very rare occurrence, we've been having sex regularly for over a year and I hadn't orgasmed during sex until recently. I didn't think I could though and he was all excited that I had. :blush:

The main part of my orgasm lasts about 15-20 seconds. And then I get this hard to explain feeling, like if my OH touches me anywhere I'm sensitive, I shudder and it feels so odd...it's hard to explain. Like it feels good but it's like, way too much. Like sensory overload, is the only way I can explain it to him. That lasts 5-10 minutes, but that doesn't count as an orgasm. Does anyone else get like that? :blush:


----------



## cowboys angel

Yes! Even if we're not fooling around if OH brushes my arm with his fingers or kisses my cheek or hugs me I get all warm and funny feeling and 'shudder,' as you described it.


----------



## Beffy

cowboys angel said:


> Yes! Even if we're not fooling around if OH brushes my arm with his fingers or kisses my cheek or hugs me I get all warm and funny feeling and 'shudder,' as you described it.

Yeah it's like that! Only it's like, intensified by 10000 after I orgasm :haha: That's a better description though.


----------



## Raincloud

I do orgasm from penetrative sex... But not all the time. It only happens after LOTS of foreplay. 

I actually had an orgasm the first time we had sex.


----------



## cowboys angel

I know exactly what you mean. I blame it on love. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

My OH is the first 'good and decent' man I have ever dated, my first enjoyable sex experience, my first orgasm, etc. Now I orgasm every time we dtd at least a couple times, and usually more. And even not fooling around, he just touches me and I....almost melt? if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## Hotpink

Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all


----------



## cowboys angel

Hotpink said:


> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all

Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.


----------



## Hotpink

cowboys angel said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...

Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...


----------



## cowboys angel

Hotpink said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...

Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha

You won't catch me complaining though. 

Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:

OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

cowboys angel said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha
> 
> You won't catch me complaining though.
> 
> Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I know right... my legs do the same thing like when hubby and I first 4played and:sex: I. Think hubby counted like 20 but I do remember about 18 that's when we FIRST HAD SEX


----------



## cowboys angel

Hotpink said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha
> 
> You won't catch me complaining though.
> 
> Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right... my legs do the same thing like when hubby and I first 4played and:sex: I. Think hubby counted like 20 but I do remember about 18 that's when we FIRST HAD SEXClick to expand...

Very nice! I didn't have one the first time we dtd, but that's because before my OH sex was something used to demean and control. I didn't know it could be FUN too. Took me a month or so to orgasm, but once I started, it just increased from there. 

Well, until I had our daughter. My body seems to be quite confused. I still orgasm every time we dtd, but now my max is 5, and it takes longer to get there. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Hotpink

cowboys angel said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha
> 
> You won't catch me complaining though.
> 
> Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right... my legs do the same thing like when hubby and I first 4played and:sex: I. Think hubby counted like 20 but I do remember about 18 that's when we FIRST HAD SEXClick to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I didn't have one the first time we dtd, but that's because before my OH sex was something used to demean and control. I didn't know it could be FUN too. Took me a month or so to orgasm, but once I started, it just increased from there.
> 
> Well, until I had our daughter. My body seems to be quite confused. I still orgasm every time we dtd, but now my max is 5, and it takes longer to get there. :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

I know how you feel when we dtd now its like 5 min before I orgasm then from there it just gets better lol you know what I mean.....?


----------



## cowboys angel

Hotpink said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha
> 
> You won't catch me complaining though.
> 
> Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right... my legs do the same thing like when hubby and I first 4played and:sex: I. Think hubby counted like 20 but I do remember about 18 that's when we FIRST HAD SEXClick to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I didn't have one the first time we dtd, but that's because before my OH sex was something used to demean and control. I didn't know it could be FUN too. Took me a month or so to orgasm, but once I started, it just increased from there.
> 
> Well, until I had our daughter. My body seems to be quite confused. I still orgasm every time we dtd, but now my max is 5, and it takes longer to get there. :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel when we dtd now its like 5 min before I orgasm then from there it just gets better lol you know what I mean.....?Click to expand...

Oh yes, I know what you mean for sure. 

Also, did you notice that this thread went completely quiet outside of us discussing our sex lives...... :haha:


----------



## Hotpink

cowboys angel said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well I orgasm about 8-9 time :sex:ing and 4play About 4-6 time and I don't complain at all
> 
> Haha thanks for posting. I feel less alone now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah I thought I was the only one that had the most orgasm on this thread till I got to the end of it... well I know what Hubby and I are doing tonight Happy Anniversary to us 3 years and still counting...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I was reading this thread going "oh damn...guess I shouldn't mention that my record is 15 in one 'dtd round'" haha
> 
> You won't catch me complaining though.
> 
> Well...maybe you'll catch me complaining when my legs won't listen to my brain when I try to use them after sex.......:blush::blush: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OOH!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right... my legs do the same thing like when hubby and I first 4played and:sex: I. Think hubby counted like 20 but I do remember about 18 that's when we FIRST HAD SEXClick to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I didn't have one the first time we dtd, but that's because before my OH sex was something used to demean and control. I didn't know it could be FUN too. Took me a month or so to orgasm, but once I started, it just increased from there.
> 
> Well, until I had our daughter. My body seems to be quite confused. I still orgasm every time we dtd, but now my max is 5, and it takes longer to get there. :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel when we dtd now its like 5 min before I orgasm then from there it just gets better lol you know what I mean.....?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, I know what you mean for sure.
> 
> Also, did you notice that this thread went completely quiet outside of us discussing our sex lives...... :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I can see that now...


----------



## almostXmagic

Aprilshowers said:


> I was watching an old episode of Oprah and there was a lady on who complained that she was exhausted during sex because she came so often. She often came around 14 times. I'm on Lexapro at the moment for my OCD and find it hard to come even once. :wacko: I wouldn't be complaining about a lot of orgasms.

i am also on lexapro for anxiety and OCD, OH and i are both virgins and waiting until we get married. if you dont mind my asking, has lexapro caused you a lot of problems with your sex drive? im just curious as to what this holds for my future :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

I can't orgasm from *just* penetration either! I think it's a pretty low percentage of women that can. DF needs to use other methods to get me there :haha:

I'm a firm supporter of having a bullet vibe/regular vibe nearby to give OH a reprieve! He loves the fact we use toys etc as it feels just as good for him too :)


----------



## Twag

I orgasm every time we DTD and sometimes 2/3 times never as many times as some of you ladies on here mind!!


----------



## anniepie

I just don't :cry::blush::growlmad::nope::shrug::sad1::sulk:


----------



## everdreaming

I didn't used to for _years_ then I read through the book "Becoming Orgasmic" and actually, it helped. I totally forgot I had it until I found it tucked away on my bookshelf this morning! I flicked through and realised all the stuff in it I laughed at when I read it actually helped :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

anniepie said:


> I just don't :cry::blush::growlmad::nope::shrug::sad1::sulk:

I'd go mad! :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I just don't :cry::blush::growlmad::nope::shrug::sad1::sulk:
> 
> I'd go mad! :wacko:Click to expand...

To a certain degree, if you don't know what you're missing...

But frustrating...and OH has given up trying pretty much!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

anniepie said:


> To a certain degree, if you don't know what you're missing...
> 
> But frustrating...and OH has given up trying pretty much!

Are you able to alone? I had trouble until I had some me time and learned how to do it for myself :blush:


----------



## anniepie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> To a certain degree, if you don't know what you're missing...
> 
> But frustrating...and OH has given up trying pretty much!
> 
> Are you able to alone? I had trouble until I had some me time and learned how to do it for myself :blush:Click to expand...

Nope!! Not thru lack of trying alone or with OH, and I've tried various accessories too!!! I've been close, but not struck home....yet...perhaps one day...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It took me around 6 years to tip the scale but now... :yipee: :haha:


----------



## Aprilshowers

almostXmagic said:


> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> I was watching an old episode of Oprah and there was a lady on who complained that she was exhausted during sex because she came so often. She often came around 14 times. I'm on Lexapro at the moment for my OCD and find it hard to come even once. :wacko: I wouldn't be complaining about a lot of orgasms.
> 
> i am also on lexapro for anxiety and OCD, OH and i are both virgins and waiting until we get married. if you dont mind my asking, has lexapro caused you a lot of problems with your sex drive? im just curious as to what this holds for my future :blush:Click to expand...

Yes it has caused huge problems. I can only orgasm with great difficulty and mostly not at all whereas before I could orgasm pretty easily. I don't mind too much though as the OCD is so bad without the meds that I'd rather have this little side effect. I'M being weened off at the moment and am terrified of how my mind will react to having no meds.


----------



## almostXmagic

Aprilshowers said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprilshowers said:
> 
> 
> I was watching an old episode of Oprah and there was a lady on who complained that she was exhausted during sex because she came so often. She often came around 14 times. I'm on Lexapro at the moment for my OCD and find it hard to come even once. :wacko: I wouldn't be complaining about a lot of orgasms.
> 
> i am also on lexapro for anxiety and OCD, OH and i are both virgins and waiting until we get married. if you dont mind my asking, has lexapro caused you a lot of problems with your sex drive? im just curious as to what this holds for my future :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has caused huge problems. I can only orgasm with great difficulty and mostly not at all whereas before I could orgasm pretty easily. I don't mind too much though as the OCD is so bad without the meds that I'd rather have this little side effect. I'M being weened off at the moment and am terrified of how my mind will react to having no meds.Click to expand...

iv tried coming down off my meds in the past and it hasnt worked well for me. im scared ill have to be on lexapro forever, i guess ill have to at some point speak to my doctor about ways to help with my sex life and for future pregnancies. i didnt realize i had such bad effects on this type of thing. i was only 15 when i started taking it. :nope:


----------



## fiftyohs

I used a vibrator (electric toothbrush actually) just to take advantage of a rare few minutes alone and wound up coming fourteen times. That's the first time for me that many times. I didn't expect I could do tht either. After the first one I kept going, for the second, then the third, and in my mind I'm thinking hmm, wonder if I can go a forth...got it, went to the fifth...and then realized wow, I'm really able to keep going...also wondering about the type of orgasms I'm having, because it feels so good and I can understand how some women wonder what is the orgasm...the contractions and the muscle spasms..I read someone's post about heidi montag the plastic woman who has forty a day. That's complete BS. She is definitely counting little spasms and getting off on her plasticine image, not having full orgasms, I''m sure. I'll tell you what an orgasm is. Think of a heart monitor. From flat or initially aroused to complete shocker spas-out recirculation. Then back to baseline but now baseline is an aroused baseline, get it? That can happen over and over, but it has to reach a low and high/rollover state of feeling. Meaning after the first Orgasm, you continue to be aroused more than from the first when you start from nothing. But then because you are in a heightened state of arousal it's easier to go over the top, cool down, and go over the top again and again and again. We women are blessed, seriously. It's awesom to just keep going and going. I also have orgasms in my sleep without any stimulation besides my mind and fantasies. So it's understood how some women can O with a penis ...it's all in the woman's brain. A penis does not hit the spot. There are biological reasons for a woman not coming first...if that was the case we'd throw the sperm manufacturer off of us before he could inseminate. Hope this helps define the big O. And to all of you, get under the sheets alone and try this. I am sure O's are the fountain of youth.


----------



## cowboys angel

Not true. For sure, it's harder to orgasm from penetration, or even just from OH being inside you, but it is possible. Now that I have relaxed and let myself enjoy sex, it happens.


----------



## kiki04

I mostly orgasm through foreplay, however I am 30 and just within the last year of my life have we figured out how to get me there during sex. OH-MY-GAWD was all I had to say after it happened the first time!!! It totally threw me for a loop because all I knew was the foreplay ones, never during penetration. So now that we know what position works best to get me there, we use it when we are really into it :blush: For normal sex, the foreplay orgasm works well enough :thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

It took me years of having sex to get consistent orgasms but the longer I'm with DH the better they get!! They might not always be huge, but they often are, and for me doing kegal squeezes as I think I might be coming sends me over the edge!!


----------



## OliviaRae

dontworry said:


> I never had an orgasm from sex before meeting my current OH, and the first time we did it I had five or six... And I'm not confused, either! Nowadays I usually get two or three each time we DTD, though my OH thinks of it as a game, so if I don't get four or five or however many, he gets bummed out, thinking he isn't good enough. I'm like, hello!! Be happy that you have the ability to make me literally melt over and over again! I am obviously happy just getting the one or two - it wears me out so fast!!

This is me exactly!!! My DH says "What?? Only three??" :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

OliviaRae said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> I never had an orgasm from sex before meeting my current OH, and the first time we did it I had five or six... And I'm not confused, either! Nowadays I usually get two or three each time we DTD, though my OH thinks of it as a game, so if I don't get four or five or however many, he gets bummed out, thinking he isn't good enough. I'm like, hello!! Be happy that you have the ability to make me literally melt over and over again! I am obviously happy just getting the one or two - it wears me out so fast!!
> 
> This is me exactly!!! My DH says "What?? Only three??" :rofl:Click to expand...

I both love it and hate it lol! I'm the last person to complain about being pleased and having an over-eager boyfriend, but orgasms are SO exhausting for me! I feel like a man, in the sense that I just want to roll over and go to bed after each one. But he just keeps going! :dohh:


----------

